# 20 Hours on my Golf Edition 30



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Thought I would share this with you guys, My Civic Type R sold and was collected yesterday by its new owner.

Meanwhile after a lengthy search and almost giving up after viewing 6 cars that where not as described I found just what I was after.

I have had the Golf off the road all week and literally finished it today.

Done loads of Mechanical jobs on the car but probably spent around 20 Hours in total on Detailing the car.

*I wont list the full process but...*

The car has had a Full exterior detail, Washed, Iron-x, Clayed.
Engine bay detail
Wheel removal
Brake Caliper detail
2 Stage Machine Polish

*A few pics from when I got the car home...*

*First pics from when I got the car home, 29/8/16...*










*Engine bay in need of some elbow grease...*










*Then later that day I put the car on Axle Stands and its stayed on these for most of last Week...*



















*OSF front wheel arch area, Again in need of a deep clean...*










*OSR wheel arch...*










*Wheels off...*

*OEM Pescara's*










*Centre caps where looking a little tired so wanted replacing...*










*Bilberry Treatment...*










*Spent a few Hours focusing on the wheel Arch area's, While the wheels are off it would be rude not to!*

*:* All Wheel Arches thoroughly rinsed
*:* All cleaned using APC to High Concentrate and Wheel Arch Brush
*:* All Rinsed again
*:* Pat Dried with a Microfibre Towel
*:* Arches and Suspension dressed using Aerospace 303 Protectant

*:* All Calipers De-Greased, Lightly sanded off and Detailed/Repainted using Hammerite Smooth Red 2 x Coats
*:* Disc Bells Painted using Hammerite Smooth Silver
*:* Disc Guards painted Hammerite Smooth Black
*:* Anti-Rattle springs painted Silver

*Very Happy with how these have turned out...*





































*Wheels back on, Time to spend some time on the paintwork...*

Wheels back on, A quick road test, Checked the Oil level all good. Time for some Detailing :jumping:

Firstly I will apologise for the lack of pictures, I was battling with the Weather and after spending about 8 Hours on the car just after applying the Wax it chucked it down so the car was staying firmly put under the Car Port!

*Process used for anyone interested, Apologies as it is a long one...*

*:* Rinsed the car, Wheel arches and Wheels thoroughly.
*:* Cleaned the fuel filler flap. All door, Bonnet and boot-lid shuts, Front Scuttle and Rubber door window seals using Valetpro detailing brush and APC to high concentrate.
*:* Rinsed car again.
*:* Washed the car using 2 bucket method one panel at a time with a Eurow Lambswool mitt and Meguires ultimate shampoo.
*:* Rinsed car again.
*:* Wheels and Wheel Arches Detailed a few days previous so skipped that part.
*:* Dried the whole car using Elite XL drying towel.
*:* Applied Iron-X fallout remover, Left for 5 mins to take affect.
*:* Whole car was then rinsed thoroughly.
*:* Re-washed the car using same method as above.
*:* Clayed the whole car using Megs mild clay and Megs Detailer spray as lubricant.
*:* Rinsed the car again.
*:* Dryed the whole car with Elite XL drying towel, Dried the wheels, Door shuts and engine bay with Microfibre towel.

*Then onto the polishing, I used a DAS-6 Pro Dual Action machine polisher with Orange & White Hex-Logic 5.5" Pads for 95% of the car and for the smaller areas smaller 4" Hex pads for spotting. I opted to go for the tried and tested 2 stage Meguiars 105 Ultra cut compound & 205 finishing polish combo as I have had good results with this in the past.*

*:* Masked off all black bits, Rubber seals, Roof aerial and boot badges with 3M Blue masking tape. Also masked any overlapping panels or edges. 
*:* First Stage was done using Megs 105 Compound with Hex-logic Orange Medium-Heavy pad.
*:* Second Stage was done using Megs 205 Refining/Finishing Polish with Hex-logic White Light-Medium pad.

*:* Bags and Bags of depth and clarity on to the paintwork, The First Stage shift most marks and gave a good level of correction, The Second Stage really cleaned the paint up and gave it that glossy/wet look. Very happy with the results and the Metallic in the paint is much more visible now.

*Once happy with everything and the finish, All the masking tape was removed, The car was then rinsed, Re-Washed, Dried and ready for waxing.*

*:* Waxed the car using Collinites No:845 liquid insulator wax, The bottle was placed in warm water to help separate the wax and turn it into liquid, Then given a good shake before application. Using a soft applicator to apply, Left 30 mins to cure and Elite buffing towel to remove.

*Couple of pics...*

*Pre-Wash...*










*Post-Wash, Iron-X applied. Not much came off to be fair, You can see the Purple Colour on the floor...*










*Clayed the whole car, Not much came off the bodywork at all. The worse area's where the sideskirts, See pic...*










*Stage 1, After Megs 105/Orange Pad Combo...*










*Stage 2, After Megs 205/White Pad Combo. Bags of depth and refection...*










After a final coat of Collinites I went out for a drive. The Sun was shining, I had my trusty Canon Camera with me...

*My hard work has paid off this week, Very happy with how the car has turned out...*


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is very impressive work fella, really good attention to detail and well worth the time spent on it, very nice car, nice to see two generations of Golf GTI's today on DW.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

You must be chuffed with the end result, i know i would be top job


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Oh very nice. Love the reflection of the paint mate. 
The meguiars combo is still a hard combo to beat. 
Is the car standard? Remapped? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

looks great!

ive a black R32 and this is how i want mine to look once ive mastered the DA! 

wana try the axle stand - wheels off but bit nervous of the car falling!


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Absolutely love these cars. Was looking to buy a grey one. Not enough £££ at the mo though.

For as little as £2.5k, you can turn these into absolute monsters.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning car mate and a cracking job. Your hard work has certainly been worth it


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Fantastic finish, your time has been well spent!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks smart, what light sources did you use during correction out of interest?


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Stunning car you got .
Always nice to the GTI special editions .


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Ben_W said:


> Absolutely love these cars. Was looking to buy a grey one. Not enough £££ at the mo though.
> 
> For as little as £2.5k, you can turn these into absolute monsters.


"2.5k? for £100 you can map them to 300bhp easy!

the ed30 engine is basically a detuned S3 unit with a smaller turbo.

alot lighter and faster than my R32 :-( only go head to head in the wet against them now! :lol:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Firstly many thanks for the kind words! Makes all the effort worthwhile.



-Kev- said:


> Looks smart, what light sources did you use during correction out of interest?


Thanks Kev, Embarrassingly just a hand held LED Torch. Picks up the swirls/defects and seems to do the trick. I did it all under the Car Port between 2 houses out of any direct daylight.



kingswood said:


> "2.5k? for £100 you can map them to 300bhp easy!
> 
> the ed30 engine is basically a detuned S3 unit with a smaller turbo.
> 
> alot lighter and faster than my R32 :-( only go head to head in the wet against them now! :lol:


The ED30 BYD engine is basically a De-Tuned S3 engine but has the same K04 turbo. It's only the software that limits the BHP output on the ED30 not the hardware.

A good Stage One is circa 300BHP, Not sure I would be trusting a £100 map but I will be taking mine to the same place I took my Golf R and previous ED30. Niki Gower at R-Tech for a proper Custom Stage 1.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice work on the new ride bonelorry

Great work on the arches too


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

excellent work and stunning car


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice job.....looks well and nice pics.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Stunning results mate, what pads are you using, Lake County or Hex pads?


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

VenomUK said:


> Stunning results mate, what pads are you using, Lake County or Hex pads?


Thanks!

Hex-Logic, Orange pads with the Megs 105. White pads with the Megs 205 :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning work:thumb:


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Fantastic Result! Puts my ED30 to shame!

Did you have any issues with getting replacement centre caps and how much are they?
Im worried they may be hard to get hold of from the dealers....

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

richtung said:


> Fantastic Result! Puts my ED30 to shame!
> 
> Did you have any issues with getting replacement centre caps and how much are they?
> Im worried they may be hard to get hold of from the dealers....
> ...


I got replacements for my old 6N2 GTI from eBay - just made sure they were the right mm but they were spot on.

The 30 looks lovely BL :thumb:

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

richtung said:


> Fantastic Result! Puts my ED30 to shame!
> 
> Did you have any issues with getting replacement centre caps and how much are they?
> Im worried they may be hard to get hold of from the dealers....
> ...


Ebay Item number 201566669215


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

The best looking VW Golf to date, excellent finish, I'm sure it was worth all the hard work.


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

very nice....:thumb:


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Been waiting for the new car to appear, glad to see its another golf, the ED30 i think are smarter over gtis due to the bbs alloys and the lower half of the rear bumpers colour coded, always thought the black plastic let the standered gti down.

Love reading your posts, always loads of details and attention to detail is great, set a good standard i would like to achieve one day. Car looks brillaint, wet and glossy. Being biased, black comes up looking best went detailed, and love its a dub. Great work again.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Liam-R32 said:


> Been waiting for the new car to appear, glad to see its another golf, the ED30 i think are smarter over gtis due to the bbs alloys and the lower half of the rear bumpers colour coded, always thought the black plastic let the standered gti down.
> 
> Love reading your posts, always loads of details and attention to detail is great, set a good standard i would like to achieve one day. Car looks brillaint, wet and glossy. Being biased, black comes up looking best went detailed, and love its a dub. Great work again.


Many thanks for the kind words really appreciate it!

Totally agree on the exterior GTI vs ED30, Never liked the Black Plastic bits on the GTI or the Monza wheels either. Had to be an ED30


----------



## W124coupe (Jun 8, 2014)

An excellent car. Brilliant finish. Just one thing though...all that hard work and effort and no tyreshine...? (sorry its my OCD!)


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

W124coupe said:


> An excellent car. Brilliant finish. Just one thing though...all that hard work and effort and no tyreshine...? (sorry its my OCD!)


Tyres where dressed, What I use gives the sidewall a more flat Black look and not a Glossy/Wet Look.

Hate Glossy tyres.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

*Still looking fresh almost 1 Month on...*

Gave it a clean this morning, Still happy with the finish after the BIG detailing session and Paint Correction. Plenty of protection still present from the Wax so no need to top up yet!

Couple of snaps from today...


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That does look very good. Well done that man


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Does look nice mate


----------



## saabfan (Sep 19, 2016)

Still looks great.


----------



## DRGloss (Sep 27, 2016)

Just Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

*27/10/16...*

Car is still going well, Done loads of Oil bits on the Golf since buying it and took it to R-Tech last Tuesday for a Custom Map courtesy of Niki Gower.

Total transformation and made very good figures indeed!

After the 200 Mile round trip and Rolling Road time the car was ready for its Weekly clean, Still looking fresh 2 Months and 1000 Miles on from the Mega Detail I gave it.

Getting ready at some point soon for a Wax Top-Up so will be going over the car with some PB Black Hole and decided to give Dodo juice Purple Haze Wax a try too!

Will report when I have used the above products.

*Couple of obligatory pics post wash...*


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Still looking good, the car looks aggressive on the slope.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Can recommend the dodo juice purple haze. Just done my black R32 with it today


























What figures did it make? Guessing around the 300hp mark?

I'd go head to head but better wait till it rains. Than ices. And snows!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

kingswood said:


> Can recommend the dodo juice purple haze. Just done my black R32 with it today
> 
> What figures did it make? Guessing around the 300hp mark?
> 
> ...


Looking forward to getting a few coats of Dodo Juice on the car, Will probably do it over the next few weeks.

Figures wise the car did really well, I went through absolutely everything on the car before taking it down to R-Tech to give the car a good chance.

Over the last Month the car has had...

*:* Full Major Service, All filters replaced using Genuine Parts, Millers Nanodrive 5W40 Oil
*:* New Genuine R8 Coil-Packs
*:* NGK BKR7EIX Iridium Spark Plugs
*:* New Genuine Cam Follower
*:* Revision R PCV

Then I also did the following minor upgrades to compliment the Stage 1 Map and improve the flow but whilst retaining the standard Airbox and Exhaust...

*:* GFB-DV+ Diverter with Brand New Genuine Revision G Solenoid
*:* Volkswagen Racing Panel Filter
*:* Pre-Cat Delete (Improves Flow and lowers EGT's)
*:* Car is always ran on a strict diet of Shell V-Power Fuel

The map is a Custom Stage 1 Linear Map, It is also switchable with 5 different settings.

A good healthy ED30 generally always makes more than the factory quoted figures...

*248BHP & 269LB/FT of Torque*, _Really strong engine and shows going through everything was worth it._

After the Stage 1 Custom map on the top setting number 5...

*315BHP & 332LB/FT of Torque*

Traction isn't a problem, Niki's maps are very Linear and have a very smooth Boost delivery and make peak Torque a little higher up the rev range unlike many generic maps such as Revo or APR which are aggressive!

It is very progressive and is no slouch now.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Still the best looking golf, new ones don't stand out the same for me, beautiful motor , must be well chuffed.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Terrific performace to go with that glaming paintwork - your should be justly proud buddy :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

ibiza55 said:


> Still the best looking golf, new ones don't stand out the same for me, beautiful motor , must be well chuffed.


Yeah, got an R now but still miss the R32 mkV, that is one very nice ED30!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

V nice R32 as well


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

top job looks amazing


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

It was worth the time and effort. Looks great, well done.


----------



## gav21041981 (Sep 23, 2014)

Good work. Looks great


----------



## Tylerbrook (Nov 8, 2016)

Love this shape golf


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

*24/11/16...*

Probably One of the last updates I will be making on this thread, Looks like the Golf will be going to its new owner on the 2/12/16 which is a Week Tomorrow/Next Friday. He is travelling up on the Train and I would be surprised if he makes the journey back without buying the Golf.

The car has been/Is still fantastic, Not done a thing to it since the Re-Map (_Not that the car has needed anything as I went a bit crazy in the first Month_)

Nearly 3 Months since I did the 20 Hour detail and the car was still looking fresh but the Wax was ready for a top up especially now that Winter is upon us. Spent about 6 Hours on the car today and finished using Poorboys Black Hole and Dodo Juice Purple Haze Wax...

*Couple of pics for you guys...*


----------



## Midlife (Sep 6, 2016)

The buyer will be in for a treat when he sees that car and won't I bet get his cash out quickly enough. What's the plan with a new set of wheels ? I had a mk 5 gti breathed on shall we say and 3rd gear was a joyful experience very heavy on fuel and my driving style didn't help so had to sell too. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Midlife said:


> The buyer will be in for a treat when he sees that car and won't I bet get his cash out quickly enough. What's the plan with a new set of wheels ? I had a mk 5 gti breathed on shall we say and 3rd gear was a joyful experience very heavy on fuel and my driving style didn't help so had to sell too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Possibly a MK6 Golf R if I can find a decent example :thumb:


----------



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

That's a fantastic effort and an amazing car.

Shame to sell it but the buyer will enjoy such a clean motor.


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Wow, moving on again. Cant sit still &#55357;&#56836;. Matey can't walk away without buying it surly?? Good luck with the sale, you enjoy the "fix up" too much then get bored lol. As always look forward to seeing the next purchase!


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

Really nice, a set of lowering springs would finish the look imo.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2016)

As an R32 owner I appreciate any dub that's been looked after, this is flawless well done to you sir


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks fantastic


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

bonelorry said:


> Possibly a MK6 Golf R if I can find a decent example :thumb:


not getting a proper R?! :lol:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Liam-R32 said:


> Wow, moving on again. Cant sit still ��. Matey can't walk away without buying it surly?? Good luck with the sale, you enjoy the "fix up" too much then get bored lol. As always look forward to seeing the next purchase!


Tell me about it I know I am shocking, Think this is my 4th Car this Year. I do get serious enjoyment out of putting the effort in, I had not even advertised the car but was contacted by someone looking for a top example with low mileage etc

Anyway my car ticked all the right boxes, We discussed some figures and I said he could have it if he wanted.



kingswood said:


> not getting a proper R?! :lol:


Which R would that be then


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

bonelorry said:


> Tell me about it I know I am shocking, Think this is my 4th Car this Year. I do get serious enjoyment out of putting the effort in, I had not even advertised the car but was contacted by someone looking for a top example with low mileage etc
> 
> Anyway my car ticked all the right boxes, We discussed some figures and I said he could have it if he wanted.
> 
> Which R would that be then


one with the right number of cylinders! 

ur edition30 would be quicker than the R and the same 4 pot engine in it. youll get bored in a week! altho the mk 6 is quite rare.

if you want a challenge get a mk4 R32, but then you'd prob need a daily as they arent the best for commuting.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

kingswood said:


> one with the right number of cylinders!
> 
> ur edition30 would be quicker than the R and the same 4 pot engine in it. youll get bored in a week! altho the mk 6 is quite rare.
> 
> if you want a challenge get a mk4 R32, but then you'd prob need a daily as they arent the best for commuting.


Don't kill me with what I am about to say, I do like the R32 as a car but given the option between the R32 or an ED30 I have always opted for the latter.

The only benefit for me that the R32 has is the noise, I would rather have a 4 Cylinder 2.0 Turbo that does 35-40MPG, Tunable for not much money, Cheap Road-Tax and that offers great drivability and in-gear performance VS a big 3.2 V6 Naturally Aspirated engine that does 20MPG, Costs £500 on Road Tax and offers less performance.

Not knocking the R32 but they are not really comparable and totally different cars, I have driven a MK5 R32 a few Years back and was not blown away, It was however very smooth and comfortable with a great soundtrack but that is not enough.

The MK6 Golf R I am considering would be getting Stage 2 or Stage 2+ treatment so will be 340BHP upwards depending on hardware, With DSG that equates to 4 Second 0-60MPH and Sub 10 Second 0-100 Times quite easily. Doubt I could ever get bored of that!


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

Lovely car, lucky next owner too.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

bonelorry said:


> Don't kill me with what I am about to say, I do like the R32 as a car but given the option between the R32 or an ED30 I have always opted for the latter.
> 
> The only benefit for me that the R32 has is the noise, I would rather have a 4 Cylinder 2.0 Turbo that does 35-40MPG, Tunable for not much money, Cheap Road-Tax and that offers great drivability and in-gear performance VS a big 3.2 V6 Naturally Aspirated engine that does 20MPG, Costs £500 on Road Tax and offers less performance.
> 
> ...


totally agree mate, what your saying is she sounds good but is over weight and hasnt got much poke..............didnt know you'd meet the wife!

only down the road tho mate if ever you wana come have a listen and a go in her, the car not the wife. wldnt do that to you! :lol:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

kingswood said:


> totally agree mate, what your saying is she sounds good but is over weight and hasnt got much poke..............didnt know you'd meet the wife!
> 
> only down the road tho mate if ever you wana come have a listen and a go in her, the car not the wife. wldnt do that to you! :lol:


Classic


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't think much tops the soundtrack of an R32 though :thumb:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

TonyHill said:


> I don't think much tops the soundtrack of an R32 though :thumb:


The sound of a car alone is not enough for me to want to own it though!


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

*2/12/16...*

Well that's all folks! Just waved the car off with its new owner Adrian, Totally hassle free sale, Total pleasure to deal with and a genuinely nice guy who I am sure will give the Golf a great new home.

Not bad to say I didn't even advertise the car!

Looked exceptional driving down the road, Really is a stunning looking car.

Thanks as always for everyone's input on the thread, Makes all the effort worthwhile.

Got something in the pipeline as a replacement which will hopefully _if all goes to plan_ be in my ownership next week


----------

